# Metadata in LR and Flickr



## Antonio Correia (Sep 17, 2010)

I export my images from LR using Mogrify.
Then I place them in Flickr where everyone can see the EXIF
I have noticed that some people have more information than others in their EXIF.
As an example - and this is a real one - I saw in the EXIF the distance the photo has been shot.
I made a search in the Metadata panel of LR and I could not find such info.
What am I missing please ? :'( 

Thank you  

I think I know now. (Do I ?) The guy is using a Canon EOS-1Ds Mark III and I am using a 5D and a 2'D


----------



## clee01l (Sep 17, 2010)

LR does not offer access to all of the EXIF data, but it does faithfully transfer all of the EXIF header from the master to any exported derivatives. Photo distance appears in the EXIF in at least two places. "SubjectDistanceRange" IIRC, is the only one NOT in the Maker Notes section. The MakerNotes section does not have not standard fields from one manufacturer to the next And not evert camera make uses "SubjectDistanceRange". 
I think your Canon has two non standard fields that are used to display "SubjectDistance" information and one of these might be what you are seeing being displayed by Flickr.


----------



## Antonio Correia (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you so much for the information.  
Sorry to write you so late.
I can't find that info but never mind


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 8, 2010)

IIRC, "Subject Distance" in the LR Metadata did not start showing up until the later versions of 2.x (possibly 2.5/6)...and even then it was dependent upon some camera/lens combinations. So, if you really are still at 2.4 as per your profile I don't think you would see this field....but you could take the free upgrade to 2.7 and then Subject Distance WILL appear IF the right camera/lens combination was used.

BTW, I think "Subject Distance" disappeared again with Lightroom 3 and has yet to reappear, at least on my systems!


----------



## Antonio Correia (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you Jim. Most kind of you. 
As you can see i updated my profile...


----------

